# certification list



## Ds820 (Aug 29, 2005)

Received a card in the mail for my town who is hiring new officers. On the certification list i am currently in 9th spot (last spot to be interviewed) in this town. If the list is certified, could i be bumped down. For example, if a person below me applies for Vets status after cards have been sent and list has certified.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

After you get your card I would hope they are not allowed to take it back as they requested the list as of date X so anyone added to the entire muni list as of date y they wouldn't be eligible.

If you had not gotten one yet, yes, you could be bumped down from the make-up test. I was on the last list about a year after it was certified (this is the whole list, not just the applicant issued cert list).


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2006)

Sounds like Ds820 is from the same town I am. I am further up on the list and I also got a card. If they are only hiring for 9 positions and they sent out cards to 27 people, is it fair game for everyone? Can they by pass others on the list if there are people with better credentials? Or do they have to take the first 9 on the list if those people have nothing that would prevent them from working for that department? It would seem that talking to 27 people would be a waste of time if they were going only to look at the first 9.


----------



## KindaConfused (Mar 17, 2005)

What town is this?


----------



## FutureCop23 (Sep 24, 2004)

dano said:


> Sounds like Ds820 is from the same town I am. I am further up on the list and I also got a card. If they are only hiring for 9 positions and they sent out cards to 27 people, is it fair game for everyone? Can they by pass others on the list if there are people with better credentials? Or do they have to take the first 9 on the list if those people have nothing that would prevent them from working for that department? It would seem that talking to 27 people would be a waste of time if they were going only to look at the first 9.


My understanding of the process is yes, if they are hiring for 9 officers, and the first 9 people on the list can pass everything, they have to take them. However, they send out many extra cards due to the fact that often times some of the top applicants cannot pass a part of the hiring process ( background, physical, interview etc. ). That way they can move down to the next person who received a card until they reach the number of qualified applicants they wanted. If anyone has anything to add to that, feel free as that is only my view of the system and do not want to provide false information. Good luck!!


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

They can hire anyone who they interview. If it's a small town then someone on the list might be a selectmans son,dayghter niece, nephew godson cousin.....or whatever else you can think of.Getting a card means you are going to get an interview, doesn't mean you have the job. They play games with the list all the time. On my job they took the chiefs nephew and moved him to the top of the list, after the interviews, the guy who was #1 was moved all the way down to nine.Guys who were #27 got hired while guys who were three or four on the list didn't. Small town politics suck. My advice to youwould be to talk to someone in your town who has some political pulland let him know whats up.As long as they can give a good reason for not hiring you civil circus usually will back them up.If you don't get hired appeal it anyway. I don't know if every town dicks with the list as much as my town. Interviews are a sham, they pick who they want and say tough luck to anyone who bitches.


----------



## Ds820 (Aug 29, 2005)

Must be a different town then I. They are hiring 4 officers in my town, 9 people being interviewed. I received a card a week ago and signed the certified list. Went to the PD to get application papers and the Sgt. told me that a guy in the 10th position is applying for Vets Pref. and that I could be bumped off the interview list.


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

It would be difficult to respond to this as we do not have all the facts. Did this kid just come back from overseas? Why is he/she just applying for veteran's status? My thought would be that civil service would ask the same questions. If this person has had adequate time to change status...too bad, try again next time. Civil Service is not usually considerate of the individual. This case, you may luck out. You might want to call HRD and speak with someone. Take the person's name and jot down notes. The reason I say this is because anyone who has called HRD knows that you get a different answer depending on who you get on the phone. I wouldn't suggest looking at chapter 31 because it reads pretty ambiguous.


----------



## Ds820 (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks


----------

